# Please help me trouble shoot (pics inside)



## rms21040 (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey guys, was attempting to do a 50 shirt run today but came across two problems. 1) being that it is 5 colors and i am using water based, my ink is drying in the screens.. 2) after curing the color of my shirt is coming threw and is visible threw my design. Maybe i should stick to neutral colors? heres a pic, tell me what you guys think and also whether there are any solutions to preventing ink from drying up other than additives. If additives are the only solution i suppose ill try but this is making me wanna switch to plastisol inks. Thanks!


----------



## rms21040 (Apr 13, 2015)

trying to figure out how to attach image...


----------



## rms21040 (Apr 13, 2015)

Sorry guys, cant figure out how to come thru with the picture but i just spoke with the people i bought my ink from and they say that using a spray bottle with water can help significantly. Can any of you back this up?


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

Yes that is one method that can help. And make sure you have plenty of ink on the screen and always back flood the screen after every stroke. Don't stop for a break or to answer the phone.  try figuring out a production run that keeps the inks moving in the screen. Instead of rotating the shirts and hitting each one with one color, rotate the screens and hit each shirt with every color. Air conditioning sucks out a lot of moisture in the air. If you have that cranked up, turn it off. Don't let a flash unit sit under a screen if possible. Move the flash in between the normal sitting locations of the platens.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

rms21040 said:


> Sorry guys, cant figure out how to come thru with the picture...


When posting there is an area below your text box for attaching pics as shown in my first picture. Once you select "manage attachments" a new window will pop up allowing you to select and upload the picture you want as shown in my second picture.


----------



## rms21040 (Apr 13, 2015)

thanks buddy, that was very useful info. Im gonna try to finish tonight when it isnt 100 degrees in my garage and also go to wally world and see if a humidifier would help out. I also like the idea of running each color instead of one color at a time per shirt. That will definitely prevent my ink from sitting stagnant for longer periods of time. Once again, appreciate your advice ill let you all know how it goes


----------



## rms21040 (Apr 13, 2015)

Awesome thanks for the help on uploading, im beginning to think that my problem is that i have printed WB inks on garments that are two dark. perhaps i wouldn't have this problem if i would have added my discharge agent or printed on lighter shirts. not sure but im still very noobish and learning every step of the way


----------

